# Is there a Mac version of Yahtzee?



## danzindiz (Jun 19, 2009)

My mom loved the Windows version, but I can't find anything along those lines of it for the Mac. Only Jahtzee which is the same concept but not the same with the levels and things. Suggestions? thanks!


----------



## Jesse714 (Jun 19, 2009)

just goolge yahtzee for mac


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 20, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## fryke (Jun 20, 2009)

Or to put it more generally:

http://www.versiontracker.com
http://www.macupdate.com

Both sites track software for the Mac. You'll find thousands of free-, share- and payware applications and their updates there, as well as descriptions that actually help you and reviews that may give you an idea whether a download is worth your bandwidth. Entering yahtzee as search term in macupdate.com gives you 18 results, half of which are free.


----------

